# Speeflo PowerTwin 8900GH Restoration



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thought Id share my new project I decided to take on. Here is a Speeflo PowerTwin 8900GH. It was pulled out of a pump grave yard. There were about 16 pump most of were Speeflo 8900, 12000. 

I pulled this one out to the light. I forgot why it end up there, so I will be testing it out. I decided to do a full restoration. I got the engine started, had to change the spark plug/wire/coil. Since I have access to a mini grave yard I will be pulling and yanking parts. Once I get it fully functional I will give it a new look. 

I am not sure if I should keep it black or change the color. If you have seen many pump like this you know the colors of the engine is unique. I am open to your thoughts.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

that doesnt look bad ....how much? does the piston move?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> that doesnt look bad ....how much? does the piston move?


Yes and it is was given to me


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Give me one too!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Give me one too!


Pay for the shipping and i'll dig one out for you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Pay for the shipping and i'll dig one out for you.


You got it ... As long as it's not siezed up I buy how ever many you can dig up. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> does the piston move?


I will expand my answer. I started it up piston was moving normally but no pressure at all.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You got it ... As long as it's not siezed up I buy how ever many you can dig up. :thumbup:


I'll get the weight for you you make the arrangements. cant send the engine though since it had gas in it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'll get the weight for you you make the arrangements. cant send the engine though since it had gas in it.


I think you can ....as frieght. I'll check ...thats gonna cost me a bunch of cigars


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> ...thats gonna cost me a bunch of cigars


I don't think that worth it


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

candy apple red, or Ferrari red


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe a metalic green apple


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't think that worth it


I have a great pump guy. He is refurbing a 4900 for me right no that I got for pennies. Just popped a new motor on it, 2 hose reels and 2 guns. We beat the snot out of machines.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Fun project. :thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Where is this "graveyard" you speak of? That 8900 looks to be in better shape than ours. Why would that be thrown away? Send it to our guy and he will have it running for about $400. We bring all of our machines to him at least once a year to look em over. Never really a big problem...just minor. Send me some.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

my pumps are electric.. how long does that tank of gas run for/last?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

All SpeeFlo's are convertible. Lift the elect. up, remove the belt and flip in your gas. Gas will run for about half day on the 8900. Tank is about 1.5 gallons~ I think. Last a long time. For exteriors, you can't beat it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You also get more pressure with a gas rig than you would get with a elct. Check the specs through the link I put up here. 
I prefer the gas rigs so you don't have to depend on the ho or gc to supply power.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> Where is this "graveyard" you speak of?


Its at a shop I work out of in Indio Ca about 60 miles east of me. It not my shop but I work out of it. 



premierpainter said:


> That 8900 looks to be in better shape than ours. Why would that be thrown away?


I'm not sure how it ended up in the grave yard but I'm sure when I get into it it will come back to me. 



premierpainter said:


> Send it to our guy and he will have it running for about $400.


I am doing this more for a hobby, budget and more than anything to learn. 
I have always want to take my wrench and break open one of these guys. 
I already opened the fluid section and found it needs a lower packing kit and a new sleeve. I will be posting a pic of the sleeve later.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

do a step by step or progression post on it. I have been doing those on my house and other little projects. I love pics, so post alot of em


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> do a step by step or progression post on it.


I agree. I would like to see it as well


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Here is the graveyard*

Here is the graveyard of pumps


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Changing the fluid packing*

Here is a pic of the lower packing. The rod was saved but the sleeve couldn't be saved. for those that don't have a clue. when your packing's are blown it will wear on the sleeve ($300.00) and/or it will start wearing on the rod ($300.00). That just for parts if you have someone do it you would be looking at about 900 to 1200 bucks. Just because you or your employee kept pumping with worn packing. Thanks to the graveyard I was able to pull off a sleeve.
$100.00 packing, $20.00 rock catcher, $20.00 manifold filter with ball 
So far total cost $140.00


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good deal, looks like a damn fine part grave yard.
Nice gun btw.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my 4900 I just got back from being rehabed. I paid a hundred for the pump on craigslist, then a repack, new siphon tubes and a new motor. Plus two easy reels w/ 100ft hose each. 

My truck is a mess so keep the comments low....................


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Rehabs? ....Ill take them all. We beat them up pretty good. Just look at the Graco behind it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Here is my 4900 I just got back from being rehabed. I paid a hundred for the pump on craigslist, then a repack, new siphon tubes and a new motor. Plus two easy reels w/ 100ft hose each.
> 
> My truck is a mess so keep the comments low....................


Nice, I am a big fan of the hose reels.


----------

